# Rifle Charging Die



## Tony M. Baker (Apr 12, 2015)

Rifle Charging Die Complete http://tonybakerworkshop.blogspot.com/2015/04/rifle-charging-die-complete.html


----------



## randyc (Apr 12, 2015)

Tony M. Baker said:


> Rifle Charging Die Complete http://tonybakerworkshop.blogspot.com/2015/04/rifle-charging-die-complete.html



Nice work, looks just like a Lee Product   I've used Lee equipment exclusively for 35 years and have thought about their powder measure for a l-o-n-g time (I use two old sets of dippers).  Have you used the measure long and, if so, what's the verdict ?  Is is practical for long guns AND handguns ?  Thanks !


----------



## Tony M. Baker (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you, I had fun making it. I've been using LEE perfect powder measure for over 20 years on muktiple rifle calibers with great results. I have the single stage press, and recently got a turret press.


----------



## dulltool17 (Apr 14, 2015)

very nice, Tony!   I use Lee as well.  Got a turret for each caliber!  If you load lots of pistol cals, go for the auto-disc powder measure.

Doug


----------



## Tony M. Baker (Apr 14, 2015)

Doug, I got the autodisic with the turret press, I only load rifle, several calibers.


----------



## Cavediver (Nov 8, 2016)

Updated blog link:
http://tonybakerstudio.blogspot.com/2015/04/rifle-charging-die-progress.html
http://tonybakerstudio.blogspot.com/2015/04/rifle-charging-die-complete.html

Thanks for posting this Tony, good stuff!  I've been eyeballing a few projects of this sort, and your build log will really help me out when I'm ready.


----------



## Tony M. Baker (Aug 9, 2018)

My blog has moved. The  new link is http://www.inquirediscovercreate.com/2018/08/rifle-charging-die.html


----------

